
Inside Shenzen: China's Silicon Valley - srikar
http://www.theguardian.com/cities/2014/jun/13/inside-shenzen-china-silicon-valley-tech-nirvana-pearl-river
======
bruceb
Has anyone lived here. Can you give perspective on this article?

